# Best place to order parts for US besides newegg



## monte84 (Feb 3, 2012)

rant: Having been shopping at newegg since 2003 and very staisfied customer. Returns were good shipping was good and prices were good. But now terrible. I have only ever had to RMA twice before now. Never paid restocking fee nor shipping. Now on the memory that doesnt like my system, I have to pay both, which using UPS from newegg site would cost me $17.24 on a $65 order. So im taking my buissness else where. /ran

So what other places are there? How is customer support? Thanks.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I love Newegg. However, since I moved to TN I get hit with 9.5% tax because Newegg has a warehouse here. So, I buy my stuff from Tigerdirect, Mwave, ewiz, Directron and Amazon. Amazon is awesome, if you have a Prime account. I do still buy memory at the 'egg. They just have way more of a selection than anywhere else.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Depends on where you are in the US.  I've had really good luck ordering parts from Tigerdirect.  The best deals I've gotten on computer parts (especially CPUs)in the US were at Microcenter though.  I've had positive experiences at Fry's and that could also be worth looking into.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 3, 2012)

^+1^, Microcenter, if you have one nearby, since the best deals are in-store only.

I only had to return one defective item; an Auzen soundcard that died two weeks after I bought it. Took it back and got a cash refund.

I also returned an E8400 CPU because of stuck thermal sensors, which I do not believe most stores would even consider doing, for store credit.

Also, I have printed out Newegg items listings and taken to the store, where I got the manager to price match.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 3, 2012)

I browse with newegg, then shop around for best price. Sometimes amazon beats them on cases and hard drives but their search is terrible. You ususally don't even have to visit tiger direct though because their deals appear on amazon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

Amazon is definitely one of the better ones and always a go-to site along with The Egg on my "price comparison list". The free Super Saver Shipping doesn't hurt either. The only caveat is sometimes something isn't stocked and fulfilled by Amazon themselves but this also makes you able to find an even wider selection.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience with Newegg OP.

The other day I ordered God of War III from them and when it arrived it was the Greatest Hits edition.  Being a somewhat obsessive person I didn't want it (the picture showed me the non-Greatest Hits version and I was crossing my fingers because hey, they had other games listed as Greatest Hits) and decided to send it back.   Typically it's their policy that you can't return PS3 games, but they made an exception and sent me a UPS label within the hour.


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2012)

I use Provantage quite often. A newer place I've been using is ExcaliberPC and their customer service is just awesome. Very prompt to return corresponence, ship things out, communication, etc.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2012)

What happened to ZipZoomFly?

"Dear ZipZoomFly shoppers, We apologise for the inconvenience.  Please come back later.  Thank you  NM80"

WTF?


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> What happened to ZipZoomFly?
> 
> "Dear ZipZoomFly shoppers, We apologise for the inconvenience.  Please come back later.  Thank you  NM80"
> 
> WTF?



Bad customer service, poor management, listing things "in stock" when they weren't, not a great selection, slow to ship, etc. I ordered from them twice and both times I didn't recieve the product and got a refund. Never ordered from them again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah it seems ZZF had a better-looking website than anything else.


----------



## monte84 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, im in KY so when the egg ships it from TN i get it next day. They have almost gotten to big for themselves. But contacting their support is great, just their policies have changed. No microcenter near here unfortunately. Amazon is awful to navigate. I tried contacting tigerdirect customer service through live to to get me details on exchange/return policies but no one was available it said. Wonder how returns/refunds would work with amazon?

Didnt zipzoomfly used to be googlegear or something like that?

Lucky for me i got my memory working, appears it likes being in DIMM slots 3 and 4 so no need to RMA (forgot gigabyte boards are like this).

Thanks everyone for their input.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2012)

monte84 said:


> Didnt zipzoomfly used to be googlegear or something like that?



Yes indeed.  When Google made it's rise, they "kindly" asked them to change their name.

Edit... LOL - http://www.google.com/googlegear.html

I haven't been to ZipZoomFly in ages.  At one time, they were pretty good but seemed they went downhill slowly after the name change.  Newegg must have taken a huge chunk of marketshare from them too.


----------



## monte84 (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting, that was ages ago it seems. Found googlegear back when i was trying to put together my athlon XP system.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 3, 2012)

THE frys by my house price matches everything, so i like to do my shopping there, and if i cant find it there ill most likely find it at the microcenter in my area


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2012)

seems like newegg only has half the stuff they used to have. way less inventory and HIGHER PRICES gees. 

microcenter is good but sometimes not worth the drive for me(and other people)

i just buy used stuff anymore. saves you money and you get stuff from people you know/kinda know.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 3, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> seems like newegg only has half the stuff they used to have. way less inventory and HIGHER PRICES gees.
> 
> microcenter is good but sometimes not worth the drive for me(and other people)



Yep and Yep

Amazon is good I use them all the time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Yep and Yep
> 
> Amazon is good I use them all the time.



i been finding things for $0.01 cents + $3.99 shipping on there lately. 

not pc stuff but still.... amazing deals for stuff that costs $35 locally. well worth the wait.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> seems like newegg only has half the stuff they used to have. way less inventory and HIGHER PRICES gees.



Newegg = "all good things must come to an end"

I remember when they could waive fees, even asked (pleaded) a woman on the phone to honor a one day sale price they day after, and she did.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2012)

I stopped using tiger years ago, they promised me a good deal on one of my PC's components and when I went to order they backed out. I have used the egg and used zipzoomfly a few times before its closure, and since then I have bought a veritable wealth of computer hardware from the egg.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> seems like newegg only has half the stuff they used to have. way less inventory and HIGHER PRICES gees.



Probably cause they had to make warehouse space for the vacuum cleaners and jewelry and other stupid non-tech shit they added since apparently deciding they wanted to be Amazon (though without the third-party vendor partnerships freeing up some of said space).



Sasqui said:


> Newegg = "all good things must come to an end"
> 
> I remember when they could waive fees, even asked (pleaded) a woman on the phone to honor a one day sale price they day after, and she did.



They'll still do stuff like this. Maybe not as prolifically but still worth asking.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2012)

For me in Canada it's Ncix or Direct Canada... Ncix is fast as Fu*k for delivery and have excellent customer support.  DC is a day later and cheaper too plus I dont bother them with RMA..... It's faster through the manufacturer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2012)

monte84 said:


> But now terrible. I have only ever had to RMA twice before now. Never paid restocking fee nor shipping. Now on the memory that doesnt like my system, I have to pay both, which using UPS from newegg site would cost me $17.24 on a $65 order. So im taking my buissness else where.



First, you should pay the restocking because it isn't their fault the RAM isn't compatible with your system.

Second, the RMA process is automated when filed online.  That is why it is approved instantly, and why the restocking fee is added automatically(even on parts selected as defective).  Phone them up and create the RMA using the phone system.  I just RMA's a pair of headphones that were past the 30 day limit.  The rep waved the restocking fee and generated a UPS return label for no charge without me even having to ask.  Yes, you have to wait on hold for like 5 minutes to talk to someone, but it usually isn't even that long, and the process is so much nicer.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> First, you should pay the restocking because it isn't their fault the RAM isn't compatible with your system.
> 
> Second, the RMA process is automated when filed online.  That is why it is approved instantly, and why the restocking fee is added automatically(even on parts selected as defective).  Phone them up and create the RMA using the phone system.  I just RMA's a pair of headphones that were past the 30 day limit.  The rep waved the restocking fee and generated a UPS return label for no charge without me even having to ask.  Yes, you have to wait on hold for like 5 minutes to talk to someone, but it usually isn't even that long, and the process is so much nicer.


110% agreed with newtekie


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, don't take my post as suggesting that Newegg is the only game in town and you shouldn't use anyone else.  There are plenty of good places out there, most of them listed here already.

I use:
Tigerdirect/CompUSA(It helps that they have a store 25 minutes from my work.)
MicroCenter
Fry's
Buy.com
Amazon
Edit:  I also use NCIX a bit too.
Some of these places also have ebay stores where they sell a lot of their open-box and refurbished items.  I often catch good deals on there too.   NCIX, Newegg, and Tigerdirect all do this for sure, not sure about the others.

Price shop, their customer service is all pretty much the same.  And since most of them have moved to an automated RMA system when filed on the website, pretty much all of them will give you the same experience Newegg did when getting an RMA.  The only difference is that Newegg's phone service seems to be much better.  I've never sat on hold for longer than 5 minutes with newegg, some of the others have left me sitting for half an hour or more(looking at you amazon!).



Sasqui said:


> What happened to ZipZoomFly?
> 
> "Dear ZipZoomFly shoppers, We apologise for the inconvenience.  Please come back later.  Thank you  NM80"
> 
> WTF?



They went under in August 2011.  Kind of a shame, I liked them sometimes.  They did have some good deals, even if their service was spotty sometimes.  Though I never had an issue with an RMA or getting a refund if something was out of stock after I ordered it, it was just kind of a hassle to order something only to be told it is out of stock.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 3, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> First, you should pay the restocking because it isn't their fault the RAM isn't compatible with your system.
> 
> Second, the RMA process is automated when filed online.  That is why it is approved instantly, and why the restocking fee is added automatically(even on parts selected as defective).  Phone them up and create the RMA using the phone system.  I just RMA's a pair of headphones that were past the 30 day limit.  The rep waved the restocking fee and generated a UPS return label for no charge without me even having to ask.  Yes, you have to wait on hold for like 5 minutes to talk to someone, but it usually isn't even that long, and the process is so much nicer.



If only that where true 100% of the time, my buddy ordered an asus lcd when he opened it everything was fine and it worked but the buttons for the power and adjustments was not properly attached and would push inside the bezel the packaging was fine.

He promptly hit up newegg support chat or whatever, they flat out refused to pay return shipping to them and also charged him a restocking fee, which I WTF'ed at how do u restock a broken product.

All in all wound up costing him ~45$ more then the orig price to get a undamaged monitor


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> If only that where true 100% of the time, my buddy ordered an asus lcd when he opened it everything was fine and it worked but the buttons for the power and adjustments was not properly attached and would push inside the bezel the packaging was fine.
> 
> He promptly hit up newegg support chat or whatever, they flat out refused to pay return shipping to them and also charged him a restocking fee, which I WTF'ed at how do u restock a broken product.
> 
> All in all wound up costing him ~45$ more then the orig price to get a undamaged monitor



I've never had a support rep not refund the restocking fee when contacted via phone, and I've RMA'd several things in the past year that were defective, so I call BS on that.  That isn't even reasonable if the product was defective.  

Getting a free return label is hit or miss, but usually if you ask for it they will give it to you, but even still, everywhere else makes you pay return shipping too so oh well, that is the risk of buying online.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it seems ZZF had a better-looking website than anything else.



Wow.... I thought i was the only one!  So totally wanted to order anything from them.....never did though.. never had what i wanted for the right price.  Resellers rating didnt rate them too nicely either.


----------



## monte84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I completely understand the reasoning behind it. Im just an old fart that doesn't like cahnge  Newegg's policies have changed a lot over the past few years. I miss the old website to......


----------



## xenocide (Feb 4, 2012)

monte84 said:


> I completely understand the reasoning behind it. Im just an old fart that doesn't like cahnge  Newegg's policies have changed a lot over the past few years. I miss the old website to......



Mostly to remain competitive.  9/10 Newegg is still a better deal than alternatives, and their customer service if contacted respectfully still is among the best.  I only really consider Amazon a respectable alternative.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 6, 2012)

Have used performance pc.com  frozen cpu mwave superbizz and one other....cant remember....oh yeah xiode.com


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW, i just spent some thing like $700 on egg and payed some thing like $12 postage lol.  It just depends what our after..

I like Amazon to some point but find that every thing takes longer with them if the stuff is from a 3rd party.

Few others i use
FrozenCPU.com
Performance-PC.com
SVC.com
petrastechshop.com

There is other reasons i like newegg like one main one has to be if you ever need a receipt you just go to there site and login and get it even if it was 10 years ago..

EDIT: And if our lucky to have one close to you you may be able pick it up too. And if you use RMA service i do it though Chat and never had a single issue.


----------



## joeyck (Feb 6, 2012)

New egg or die man, I've had to RMA a ton of video cards to them and every time I had a problem called them up within 9 minutes had an RMA authorization label and UPS label ready in my email. Within the week or next week get my refund and happy sailing. Love New Egg.. prices? Ehhh... yea.... shipping? = suicide like wow... but what can you do? You get what you pay for I guess. I used tiger direct for my CPU was okay experience didn't complain much and had no problems lol.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2012)

In Canada its like 9/10 ncix.com is the best place but they just started selling in usa so i don't know if its good in usa.


----------



## PC_User (Feb 6, 2012)

NCIX.US does price matching / Provantage great service


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2012)

ncixus any good? i see they are WAY better priced than last time i looked at them. they also do free shipping over $50.

im wondering how quick they process/ship?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> 110% agreed with newtekie



you don't have to call them on the phone. You can chat with them online. Got my return shipping paid for. But Amazon and Pricewatch.com are as good


----------



## NC37 (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazon when the price and free shipping work out the best. Also no tax depending on where you are. 

But I would caution you, their shipping sucks. I've had heavy items placed with light ones with only a single airbag to protect them. Actually have pictures of my Fable 2 case which got mangled because of something like this. Game was ok but one corner was just totally broken.

So, watch what you order. If it is multiple items that are light and heavy. Order in separate shipments.


----------



## reidcc (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi-

I didn't read the first page here, but I have had decent luck with using Directron- before the Holidays last yr. I had ordered and Asus Z68 board, and an Antec 1100 case-While I don't remember the exact prices paid- I was probably $20 -$25 less than the Egg or Tiger.

Microcenter had some really sweet deals as well- their I5-2500K was $40 leass than the Egg, but it was/is in-store only. If ya got a Microcenter fairly close to you- great.

Chris


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I love Newegg. However, since I moved to TN I get hit with 9.5% tax because Newegg has a warehouse here. So, I buy my stuff from Tigerdirect, Mwave, ewiz, Directron and Amazon. Amazon is awesome, if you have a Prime account. I do still buy memory at the 'egg. They just have way more of a selection than anywhere else.



+1



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Probably cause they had to make warehouse space for the vacuum cleaners and jewelry and other stupid non-tech shit they added since apparently deciding they wanted to be Amazon (though without the third-party vendor partnerships freeing up some of said space).



they don't stock those items, they have partnered with companies that do and those items ship from the third party warehouses. 

kind of like buying from amazon's partner retailers. (which is the intent, the egg no longer seeks to be the best tech sales site, they want to compete with amazon in all categories)







AsRock said:


> WOW, i just spent some thing like $700 on egg and payed some thing like $12 postage lol.  It just depends what our after..
> 
> I like Amazon to some point but find that every thing takes longer with them if the stuff is from a 3rd party.
> 
> ...


I've used frozen cpu many times in the past, always great service and fast arrivals. The Irony for a little bit is that they weren't carrying any extreme cooling because both prometeia and acetek stopped making phase change coolers. They seem to have a new company making them now. Still no LN/dry ice blocks anymore


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tigerdirect is another place I find good deals at! At christmas time I found a 32in Visio LCD TV 720P for 220$ shipped 

Any orders over 50$ is automatic free shipping! This goes very well with PC cases!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> If only that where true 100% of the time, my buddy ordered an asus lcd when he opened it everything was fine and it worked but the buttons for the power and adjustments was not properly attached and would push inside the bezel the packaging was fine.
> 
> He promptly hit up newegg support chat or whatever, they flat out refused to pay return shipping to them and also charged him a restocking fee, which I WTF'ed at how do u restock a broken product.
> 
> All in all wound up costing him ~45$ more then the orig price to get a undamaged monitor



I don't know. Maybe they go by how much you buy. Your history with them. I just returned a monitor a week ago that was reconditioned and didn't work properly. They refunded in full and paid the return shipping. I got online with chat and they e-mailed me a shipping label in 5 min


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 18, 2012)

I rank SuperBiiz and NCIX up along with Newegg in terms of reliability. However, they both have considerably less lenient return policies than Newegg, so do not buy on impulse.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats my problem. I buy on impulse way too much


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2012)

well i found this psu at ncixus for a great price so i think i may get it.. http://secure.us.ncix.com/products/?sku=64381&promoid=1315

im just worried it will take 2 weeks to get here.


----------

